# Well, bite my ass and call me Shirley!



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Finally went through with it and bought an '06 GTO brand new off the lot last night! Woohoo! Black w/ red interior, M6. Traded in my Mustang GT and couldn't be happier. The fit and finish is simply amazing for a car in this price range. Acceleration is almost on par with my '03 Z06 and handling is much better than the old stang. Of course I'm not telling you guys anything you don't already know, but dammit I'm proud of my new child! Break in period sucks, though. The manual says to keep it under 55 and no engine braking for the first 500. *ugh*

arty:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Break it in like you'll drive it - seats the rings better.

Congrats!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

me bite your arse? shirley you must be kidding.:lol: :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on your new Stang Slayer!:rofl:


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I just picked up the exact same car with the 18" wheel package two weeks ago. Getting my 500 mile oil change today to get all the break-in metals out of the oil and filter.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad to you to


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats Shirley :cheers ! Now go get some Peroxide and a Band-Aid for the wound on your back side.


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

CONGRATSarty:


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks everybody. As far as the break in goes... What's up with the low speeds and easy treatment recommended by the manual? I've heard a few people say drive it like you intend to so it'll perform like that. Isn't that dangerous?


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome!!!! So where in East Texas are you??
It's nice to see more GTO'S around here.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Bought this one already broke in so I can't help ya there!

Just wanted to say-Welcome to our little corner of the world. It is the most awesome and fun place to enjoy a cup of coffee or a beer, light hearted banter and some serious GTO enthusiasm. :cheers

Just becareful where you sit wouldn't want you to hurt that a$$ of yours, Shirley!

Monica


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in Tyler. There are at least 5 goats driving around here. Appears they're all "old" people and wouldn't get on it if they're lives depended on it.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

sharkbite1979 said:


> I've heard a few people say drive it like you intend to so it'll perform like that. Isn't that dangerous?


Only if you get into a wreck :lol: 


Seriously, Drive her hard, but not abusive. I'm over 3000 miles now, and my Goat drives like a dream. I did not baby her :cool


(I've had 3 oil changes - 800-2000-3000)


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

sharkbite1979 said:


> I'm in Tyler. There are at least 5 goats driving around here. Appears they're all "old" people and wouldn't get on it if they're lives depended on it.


There are about 3-4 here.. They will wave but that's it..Oh well guess they think a woman won't race..(I will given the chance)


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not sure what's up with the different break-in times. It seems like there are a lot of different theories out there--some say drive it really hard, some say drive it moderately, and some say baby it.

I ended up compromising between the "baby it" and "moderately", and driving it like normal, conservative around-town driving, not pressing the gas pedal down very far, only pressing it gradually, and trying to keep the RPMs below 2500 for normal driving. There were a few times that I *had* to accelerate faster because of traffic situations, and I tried to keep it below 3000RPM for those. I did go 70 on the highway however. Then again, if I tried going 55 on the highway I might have gotten run over around here  But since a lot of my highway driving is going to/from work--well, whenever I go to work in the morning, the highway is usually more of a parking lot, and you rarely get over 30mph  So there wasn't much driving at 70.

/edit: wrote wrong number


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

sharkbite1979 said:


> I'm in Tyler. There are at least 5 goats driving around here. Appears they're all "old" people and wouldn't get on it if they're lives depended on it.


Hey I live in tyler too. I haven't seen you yet so save those old fart jokes for the old farts! Mine is a 04 yellow jacket M6 with the holden tail lights and silver sport grilles. Catch me if you can?


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool. I'll keep my eyes peeled. Just keep your ears open. I cut my mufflers off the day after I bought it.
:willy:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Congrats on the GOAT!!!:cheers 
Welcome to the family!!!arty:


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

A senior citizen from the "Old Guy" club responds:
Yeah, I'm old.
Yeah, I have some new kind of car called a GTO.
Yeah, I actually did (sorta) break it in by the rules.
Yeah, I'm gonna put one of those new-fangled Maggie thingamajigs on it.
Yeah, I drive like an old guy.


PS: Come to town and I'll do my best to show you how old guys drive. Bring it on! 
Oh, this "Old F*rt" turns all his own wrenches. That included the RipShifter, Royal Purple, Skip eliminator (What's an old guy without a clutch?) and will include the Maggie install.
Someday, you too, will stand in front of a mirror and wonder who the old guy is that's looking back at you. The mind stays the same, its the body that goes away. I can get smarter, i just can't get younger.........Please note the "Old Guy" boat in the avitar. 138 mph on Radar. Twin drag 300's on a 22 Talon.


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

A little touchy about our age, are we? I wasn't baggin' on everybody who uses a walker, just those that won't put down their fiber long enough to throw a rev or at least wave. I'm well on my way to being old, I just found it odd that most people I see driving a high hp car seem to be blue hairs.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, for one thing, I _don't_have blue hair. I just wish I HAD hair........


----------

